# walnut burl box



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

just nothing to do so i built a walnut burl box It is all burl walnut It is sprayed with cabnet grade low gloss lacquer M.L.Cambell 3 coat's The plugs are burl also But the 2 on the left didn't turn like the 2 on the right It's ok for who it is for I didn't do dovel tales on this The wood is to hard and brittle Too much smoke and maybe tail breaking off So did take a short cut thanks for looking


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That is some beautiful wood Del. Nice job. I have my eye on a burl but it's still attached to a tree in a park.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice del :sold: 


======


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely work Del. Walnut - doncha just love it!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Kool Del !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a beauty Del! Thanks for the looks see. Some real nice walnut!

Corey


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful work once again Del


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the nice praise I like the burl I have had this stuff sence in the 80's So about time to do something with it Like i need another box I guess a big box to put all the other box's in ? So john how's the house's doing?


----------



## Donzoid (Nov 27, 2007)

Really nice !


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work Del. Beautiful wood too.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Its a beauty!.

Jerry


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

I love Walnut and you did an excellent job with the box : )


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job on the box. Also remember it is $100 fine for cutting trees in the park. Comercial value of tree $1000. It is a wonder there are any trees left.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just got to love something as beautiful as that is, great work.


----------

